# Howler of many colors



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I am going to attempt to post photos from a new Image hosting site. This howler is one of my "Flagship" models that I just completed yesterday.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry, I posted same photo twice. Here ya go.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome Rich! I Really like this one. My slush fund is growing.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm like the paterns in the horn. Awesome !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great looking Howler. I just got my howler today, isnt exactly like this one but all I got to say is.
*GET ONE OF HIS HOWLERS!!*


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

That certianly is a beauty! Bet it sounds as good as it looks too. Nice craftsmanship Rich, Im gonna have to get me one!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Another very nice howler Rich! You guys wouldn't be disappointed with a Cronk howler.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I just ordered mine, can't wait to get my hands on it!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Like Mike (220swift)said you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like HellBilly gets this one.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Nice!!! Thanks Rich!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful howler and nice catch Hellbilly !


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks bones, the anticipation of waiting for it to get here is killin me! It will be well worth it though. The howler I have now is a cheapo plastic one, sounds like a bad party horn, so the Cronk is a thousand steps up. I learned the hard way that cheap calls can only produce cheap results, its like any equipment


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I know the feeling! I can't wait for mine.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Got my howler in today! It's the very one in the pics, and I must say the pics dont do it justice. Aside from being a beautiful piece of craftsmanship, the sound is outstanding! I highly recomend it to anyone that doesnt have one. Thanks again Rich.


----------

